# Poor little guppy fry



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

My guppy dropped this morning, apparently - when I woke up I saw a little brown speck floating around the tank! So he's now in a 5 gallon tank... all by himself. His brothers and sisters were either eaten or are being held by Mommy Guppy.

Will this isolation in his youth make him intolerant of other guppies, or selfish in terms of space requirements? Will he be bored? Is there anything I can do to help him with his boredom?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a baby molly in the exact sme position. He should be fine dont worry about any of that stuff.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks.  I have a habit of thinking of fry the same way I think of kittens... and kittens will be antisocial towards their own kind if kept alone.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

your fry will be fine, in just a few weeks will be able to put him back in the tank.
how big do you think he is? And what is the biggest fish that you have in your tank.
Theres still a good chance that there are still some fry left in your tank, they can hide until they feel that they are big enough to go out into the open space in your tank, and you would never known that they are there


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

He's probably... hrm... I'd say a bit more than half a centimeter, perhaps even three-quarters of a centimeter.

The biggest adult guppy is about two inches.

My biggest concern is that the girl I think is his mother still looks rather pregnant. She's a little thinner than she was three days ago, but she's still fatter than her recently-impregnanted sister and her gravid spot is considerably darker. I'm doing everything I can do to encourage her to drop the rest of the fry, if in fact there are any.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Feed them good then the mother will know there is alot of food available and she will know her fry will be able to get there share.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Good idea! My gravel vac isn't working very well, though, so I've got to be careful about overfeeding...

I wonder if maybe she's just got a naturally dark gravid spot and is chubby. She does always eat more than her companions.


----------

